
Show HN: Anna – Your Personal Assistant on Google Chrome - mubaris
https://anna-assistant.github.io/
======
donclark
Its very limited in what it can do for now, worth downloading to try out. I am
surprised this has not been available for a browser sooner.

------
herbst
This is incredible actually. Probably gonna fork it :)

Ok i just took a look at the code. Do i see this right that you are sending
literally everything to google to see if starts with hey?

~~~
herbst
I tried the last 2 hours trying to get the trigger word triggered by
([https://github.com/zzmp/juliusjs](https://github.com/zzmp/juliusjs)) and do
the rest like you did. But i cant get it working.

This would be amazing tho, if you want to give it a try :)

